# Is it true about the ear colors?



## hi2u (May 23, 2013)

sorry for the questions. 

Is it true that you can tell what color the pup will be in the future about the ears?


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

I think it's true, turned out to be pretty accurate with Maverick. He was much lighter as a puppy, but his ears were always darker.


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

It turned out right for Chester he was the lightest out of all his siblings but had the darkest ears now he's the darkest ones and perfectly matched with his ears 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I think with both my girls, the ears are a little darker than their coat. But it gives a good indication.


----------



## itried (Jan 6, 2013)

Its true Kiki was lighter as a puppy but had darker ears but now her fur matches her ears


----------



## 3Furbabies (Apr 26, 2012)

I can't say about goldens cos hunter is only 12 weeks but our yellow lab has much darker ears than the rest of her body.

You can see how dark her ears are here


----------



## DuggerA (Jan 17, 2013)

Scout at 10 weeks.








Scout at 7 months.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Hehehe Scout always has to have one foot over the edge huh? Nice pics


----------



## Mjpar72 (Jun 4, 2013)

Cute picture!


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Bentley at 9 wks






Bentley at 6 mos


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

